# Ripping Logs to Fit Chipper



## beaverb01 (Mar 3, 2007)

What's the best way to rip logs so they can be run through a chipper ie; 12 in. capacity chipper, 20 in. diameter log. Also, what's the best chain to use for this? Should I get one of those portable saw mill chains made for ripping or is there not that much difference?
I am doing a job where there are dead pine logs that need to be chipped as hauling them out would be time and cost prohibitive. What I have done so far is to cut off the outside partially rotten part of the log on one or more sides with my MS361 until the log will fit into the chipper. This has worked OK, but is pretty slow going and I have bigger logs left to do before the job is complete. Anyone have any experience with this? For me, dead pine logs usually go to the mill for pulp, but as I said above, that's not an option on this job so it's time to learn something new!

Beaver


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 3, 2007)

A granberg mini mill and a 2x6 will get you thought a log pretty good. Some ripping chain and you should be all set. I say less than $200. Nail the 2x6 to the top of the log and let the saw and the mill do the rest.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 3, 2007)

We did this not too long ago on one of my jobs. A few pine logs too big for the machine. Took my 44 and made some slots in the logs, then either finished it with the maul or a wedge and sledge. Odds are it's quicker and cleaner than using the saw for the entire job.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 3, 2007)

I did a job exactly like yours last winter. anything that would chip could be blown and anything that was wood had a long hike out. we chipped everything.
13 dead pines, I just ran the saw longways down them and called it done. the larger ones I ended up cutting twice (quartering) worked good. with pine and chipper feed, who cares what the cut looks like as long as it fits thru the chipper. mine is a morbark disc so if it was a bit oversive on one edge it pulled through anyway. on a drum you may end up 1/4'ing more of it to fit.
chopped them off at 8 feet long (what we could carry when 1/2'd or 1/4'd and fed them through.
I didnt bother with anything special. regular oregon 72lg and freehand. pine is soft anyway.
-Ralph


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 3, 2007)

begleytree said:


> I did a job exactly like yours last winter. anything that would chip could be blown and anything that was wood had a long hike out. we chipped everything.
> 13 dead pines, I just ran the saw longways down them and called it done. the larger ones I ended up cutting twice (quartering) worked good. with pine and chipper feed, who cares what the cut looks like as long as it fits thru the chipper. mine is a morbark disc so if it was a bit oversive on one edge it pulled through anyway. on a drum you may end up 1/4'ing more of it to fit.
> chopped them off at 8 feet long (what we could carry when 1/2'd or 1/4'd and fed them through.
> I didnt bother with anything special. regular oregon 72lg and freehand. pine is soft anyway.
> -Ralph



I'd do like Ralph says. Screwing around with an alaskan and ripping chain is just wasting a lot of time and money.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 4, 2007)

If the wood is solid enough, splitting with wedges and maul would IMO be far faster than ripping. Pine splits easily and halving logs the split works its own way around the knots.

Harry K


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 4, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> I'd do like Ralph says. Screwing around with an alaskan and ripping chain is just wasting a lot of time and money.



It would take some of the work out of the job though to just have the mill sliding down the log rather than having to hold the saw while cutting.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 4, 2007)

Adrpk said:


> It would take some of the work out of the job though to just have the mill sliding down the log rather than having to hold the saw while cutting.




I run a land clearing business. I've ripped logs in the fashion that Ralph describes to fit in the chipper and I've milled logs with a CSM. Two different beasts. For the described activity, the first method is infinitely faster and less laborious.


----------



## beaverb01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Ripping Chain W/O the Mill*

Thanks for the great responses! So far, ripping with a standard chain has been OK as the wood is soft and I target the parts that seem to be the most rotten. However, I have several logs to rip that were standing dead long enough to season completely through. These are hard as hell and I was looking for a way to speed the ripping process so I can get back to climbing and BT work. Has anyone used a ripping chain on a 20" bar hand held? I don't need a portable mill, just a quicker way to see this job done so I can get to my others. I don't have any experience with this type of chain so I was wondering about how it would handle.
Thanks again for the responses!

Beaver


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ripping chain isn't faster, in any application. It's not safe to use in a freehand situation anyways. A sharp chain is the best tool for the job with a big saw.


----------



## beaverb01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Husky137. I was wondering about the cutting speed and safety factors. I'll spend less on a couple new standard chains than on ripping chains anyway.

Beaver


----------

